# Kyukido Commercial



## Red Dragon Kyukido (Dec 27, 2007)

Check out my commercial, Let me know what you think.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it looks great and don't think there is anything you should do to change it.
What times of day are you running the commercial?
Also, keep us updated on how many calls you get from the commercial.
Great work!

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 27, 2007)

It looks very good to me. GM Kim will be proud.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like a great commercial, can I ask how much it costed and what are your time frames when running it.


----------



## Red Dragon Kyukido (Dec 28, 2007)

I traded a custom motorcycle paint job for it. I love trade work. Its on a local channel 12 and 39 2 times every 3 hours, top of hour and every other bottom of the hour.


----------



## jim777 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool, nice work!


----------



## Greg King (Dec 28, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Dec 30, 2007)

looks good


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 30, 2007)

awesome!:supcool:


----------



## Fabio (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Sambone (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks good to me! Nice use in showing Taekwondo and Hapkido. Had a nice demonstration of doing a stomach throw. I liked.

Sam


----------

